

New Report: Snowden Revelations Hurt U.S. Companies - dredmorbius
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/07/30/new-report-snowden-revelations-hurt-u-s-companies/

======
hartej
what a joke. its the us government to blame for it's unconstitutional and
unlawful activities that snowden simply released (at the risk of his own life
mind you...). Entrepreneurs more than anyone else should realize the value of
ones individual rights to pursue his or her passion to the fullest. When are
entrepreneurs going to unite to bring an end to big government and support
Free Market Capitalism?

